# frage an ralle



## lbuenger (13 April 2007)

kleine frage an ralle:
warum wurde mein thema eigentlich geschlossen (Suche SPS-Techniker)?


----------



## zotos (13 April 2007)

Ralle steht ja eh erst um 11:00Uhr auf ;o)

Bei einigen Jobangeboten ist das Thema schnell abgeschweift. 
Da meist eh keiner öffentlich schreibt wenn er interesse an dem Job hat sonder PN oder E-Mail verwendet.
Gehen die Antworten direkt auf den Beitrag am Thema vorbei.

PS: Ralle schläft nur an Sonn- und Feiertagen soo.. lange.


----------



## plc_tippser (13 April 2007)

lbuenger schrieb:


> kleine frage an ralle:
> warum wurde mein thema eigentlich geschlossen (Suche SPS-Techniker)?


 
Es kann aber auch wieder geöffnet werden, kein Problem. Es ist einfach nur Spamgeschützt, wenn es geschlossen ist. Also, kein schlechtes Gewissen haben, haben die Leute hier im Forum auch nie.

Gruß, pt


----------



## Ralle (13 April 2007)

@alle

Genau so wars gemeint, als Spamschutz. Wir hatten schon so einige Male recht dämliche Bermerkungen auf Jobangebote, das muß nicht sein, nützt dem Anbietenden außerdem überhaupt nicht. Wem ein Angebot nicht paßt, der muß ja nicht drauf antworten, aber so kann er es erst gar nicht, außer per email und pn natürlich.

@zotos

wenn ich zu früh ins Forum oder Chat geh, komm ich ja nicht mehr zum arbeiten !


----------



## Werner54 (13 April 2007)

*Hat "Gewissen" eine MLFB-Nummer?*



plc_tippser schrieb:


> Also, kein schlechtes Gewissen haben, haben die Leute hier im Forum auch nie.


Hallo, 
wir hier in Hessen haben nichts, es sei denn es hat eine MLFB-Nummer, dann können wir es bestellen!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 April 2007)

Werner54 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wir hier in Hessen haben nichts, es sei denn es hat eine MLFB-Nummer, dann können wir es bestellen!


Ihr habt doch einen Koch, da müßt ihr auch nicht hungern


----------

